# Scriabin selection of Etudes and Preludes



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

And here we go: 






*10 Scriabin works played with the left hand alone (my own transcriptions) with score*

These are the pieces played in this recording:

01 - Etude Op.42 No.5 "Affanato"
02 - Prelude Op.22 No.1
03 - Prelude Op.11 No.8
04 - Etude Op.8 No.11
05 - Prelude Op.11 No.14
06 - Etude Op.8 No.5
07 - Etude Op.42 No.3
08 - Etude Op.2 No.1
09 - Etude Op.42 No.7
10 - Etude Op.8 No.12 "Patetico"

Hope to hear your impressions,
if you like it, please leave a comment on the video when possible! 

All the best
Artur Cimirro 
P.S.: if someone missed the link I posted last week with my transcription of Rachmaninov's Prelude Op.23 No.5 in the left hand, here it is again:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I only wish Paul Wittgenstein was still alive


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> I only wish Paul Wittgenstein was still alive


for left hand I would add Geza Zichy too 
and some others like Friedhein, Rosenthal, Godowsky, Busoni, Friedman, Siloti, Ginzburg, Wieniawski, Tausig, Szanto,... well, better stop here... I really want too many people to come back to life!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This is astonishing. I'm still trying to figure out how in the name of zeus you are playing the 'patetico' with one hand! I can't even make it work with two hands.

Fantastic work:tiphat:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Yeah in my slightly brief response I forgot to mention how incredible this is. Quite astonishing. Bravo!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I know and like all of these pieces and play a few of them myself. 
I do prefer the original 2-hand versions and don't see the point in this, other than the challenge to transcribe for and play with the LH I guess. That being said, this is very impressive.
Scriabin wrote two pieces for left hand (Opus 9), I'd like to hear you play those too!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Dear eugeneonagain & Tallisman,

Thank you so much for your feedback, it is really nice to have your impressions. :tiphat: 



DeepR said:


> I know and like all of these pieces and play a few of them myself.
> I do prefer the original 2-hand versions and don't see the point in this, other than the challenge to transcribe for and play with the LH I guess. That being said, this is very impressive.
> Scriabin wrote two pieces for left hand (Opus 9), I'd like to hear you play those too!


Yes, but do not forget the pianists who can't play with their right hand, or even the rare ones who were born without it (like for example, Nicholas McCarthy, who already recorded my transcriptions of Op.2 No.1 and Op.8 No.12 for the Warner Classics label).
Also Maxime Zecchini recorded two of my left hand transcriptions: Saint-Saens Danse Macabre and Beethoven's Allegretto from the 7th Symphony (Ad Vitam records) and he can play with both hands, anyway he is making a collection of CDs with left hand alone repertoire.
Often the results of rearranging a piece of music to fit in 5 fingers is quite similar to that of a composer, the difference is the works is not yours. So I think the interesting fact is really similar to what you say, one must check while listening, how similar the effects are, and if the music continues the same, it is like an "art" inside another "art".

Actually I recorded the original Op.9 by Scriabin, I just didn't add it in this youtube link. So I can use it later for a youtube upload. (I'll let you know!) As you probably know, unless, you have a professional studio at home (which is not my case) you must to use all the opportunities you have to make as much as possible, and I always try to do it! 

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------

